# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A punoni ne ate profesion per te cilen keni studiuar?

## kikimiki

Shume nga ne e nisem jeten plot me shpresa se po beme nje shkolle , nje fakultet neser do ti gjejme dyert e hapura dhe do ti dedikohemi punes per te cilen jemi dergjur vite me rradhe prane librave , por kur mbaron shkolla zgjohemi ne nje realitet teper i hidhur, pamundesia per te gjetur  nje vend pune.
Atehere cduhet bere , duhen hedhur poshte gjithe ato vite studimi dhe duhet rinisur dicka tjeter ?
 Shume deprimuese si fakt  , por cduhet bere ?
Ne kurriz te prinderve nuk rrihet gjithe jeten .
Duhen bere kompromise per te mbijetuar, duke bere dicka tjeter qe as nuk e imagjinoje me perpara?
Prandaj po ju drejtoj juve pyetjen :
Sa prej jush punoni ne ate vend  pune qe i pershtatet studimeve qe keni bere dhe pas sa kohesh e keni arritur qellimin?

----------


## kleos

Kam punuar rreth 4 vjet ne profesionin per te cilin mbarova dhe shkollen , tani bej nje pune.

----------


## Erlisa-uk

une po, biles 2 pune ne te njejtin profesion po ama vende te ndryshme

----------


## MaDaBeR

Une punoj ne profesionin per te cilin jam akoma duke kryer studimet, por ne menyre private ose ne te zeze si i thone, jo i regjistruar.

Ndersa i regjistruar dhe pune te paster bej ne nje tjeter profesion!

----------

